# UN-TS-M03/M04 printers - any users?



## kalli33 (Aug 31, 2008)

I have been looking for a convinient printer and at this moment I'm looking into the UN-TS-M3/M4 printer.

The price is good 1500$ for the M3 type and 1780$ for the M4 type which is new. The M4 type does heat and fasted the colour by it self so there is no need of a heatpress or such equipment. More info on Qing Dao Unique Group 

I want to find out if anybody has heard about this printer and how it works?

If it is good the price is great.


----------

